# all day pow board?



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

Looking to size up a bit from 153 orca. Don't get me wrong, board is awesome but idk about the "travis rides a 153 in japow" hype. I want more float, more length, something that will get cooking faster on low angle slopes and more control on steeps. Something to paint fresh lines all day with, idc so much about groomers or chunder. Demoed a 156 hovercraft split and liked it a lot but snow was too heavy to get a good read on it. Looking at that, 157 NS swift, 158 archetype. Got a amplid millisurf split, kindof want it in a solid too but seems redundant. What else? 6 foot dupraz? 160lbs + 10lb pack


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

ahhhhhhhhh..so-so many options.
i sold my 153 orca last yr and tried a few others this season. from 153 to 166cm
prefer the boards low 160s cm than the shorter ones now
the board that acquits it self very nicely all over the mountain pretty darn well and loves a bit of powpow is the YES the Y. or the optimistic if u like stiffer, 157 is ample.
if u prefer a longer nose nidecker megalight 158/161 .
jones ultra mind expander is great! floats like a champ
dupraz 178 is a big old jump up at yr weight the 167 will be no issue at all

ive not got one but the amplid surfari ?
love to get one of those


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

juhyou said:


> ahhhhhhhhh..so-so many options.
> i sold my 153 orca last yr and tried a few others this season. from 153 to 166cm
> prefer the boards low 160s cm than the shorter ones now
> the board that acquits it self very nicely all over the mountain pretty darn well and loves a bit of powpow is the YES the Y. or the optimistic if u like stiffer, 157 is ample.
> ...


Millisurf = split surfari. Waiting for the shark fins to go away to ride it inbounds but that board kicks ass and the 157 feels big which I love.
Appreciate the recs but I'd ride a mind expander in the same situations as the orca, the Y is another vol shift. Megalight looks interesting in 161, was thinking a powier shape though, ie scalloped/swallow tail etc. Priority is pow WAY ahead of carving, could be full rocker for all I care.
178 dupraz was a joke but they say the 5'5 rides like a 154 which isn't what I want. Idk everyone seems to say dupraz is gods gift to snowboarding, just throwing it out there


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Look at Moss Snowsticks, Snofisk, Lib Retro Ripper, Telos Seek, Nidecker Mellow, Stranda, Arbor Clovis, Burton Sensei, Rome Ravine Select, Bataleon Camel Toe or Two.


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

the vol shited thing is an interesting idea but im not gravitating to it quite like i thought i might. like them but every time it gets good i reach for more traditional style. ie the nidekdcer ultrilight.
-its a bit older but if u want a really powspefiic board, that u dont care about the shiiite then the VOLKL selecta is magnificent.
its been m y go pow board until this year and my experiment with the short ones. took it out agian 2 weekends ago, the base is lighning, u hover above the pow and u can draw like davinci if u so choose,

just bec its a bit older , doenst make it less punchy.













awsome awsome board.

or u cud go one of these.....,


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

......


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

Nivek said:


> Look at Moss Snowsticks, Snofisk, Lib Retro Ripper, Telos Seek, Nidecker Mellow, Stranda, Arbor Clovis, Burton Sensei, Rome Ravine Select, Bataleon Camel Toe or Two.


Probably dialed back a bit from a moss or snofisk considering this la nina season and how much ptex im burning through. But eventually. Same with stranda, never heard of them.
Got enough mervin boards. Something between a telos seek and backslash. Nidecker mellow numbers don't suggest it would be floatier than the orca. Not a fan of arbor or burton.
Did you ride the ravine select? I watched your review of the ravine and thought that sounded like a solid board
Camel two looks like a contender, prefer >0 setback but I guess you can just move back on the inserts


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I love my signal tailgunner for what you're describing.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Haven't been able to get out on pow yet but I recently picked up the amplid snommelier. I was looking for something similar to what you described.


----------



## juhyou (Nov 6, 2019)

just what i have been doing as well.
snowmellier. 
love the look


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Ordered from snowcountry.eu 20% off and arrived in Seattle 2 days after placing my order. Hoping we get another deep day this season so I can take it out


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ryley said:


> Probably dialed back a bit from a moss or snofisk considering this la nina season and how much ptex im burning through. But eventually. Same with stranda, never heard of them.
> Got enough mervin boards. Something between a telos seek and backslash. Nidecker mellow numbers don't suggest it would be floatier than the orca. Not a fan of arbor or burton.
> Did you ride the ravine select? I watched your review of the ravine and thought that sounded like a solid board
> Camel two looks like a contender, prefer >0 setback but I guess you can just move back on the inserts


The Ravine Select is just a little more bomber. They basically took the Alek Ravine and made it a full model, with the new shape.
Setback is a funny number, as no one distinguishes between setback on running length vs sidecut. There is plenty of nose to tail difference on the Camels to get the job done, plus 3BT adds float too.

Mind I asking what has you turned off to Burton and Arbor?

You were talking about wanting more length so with an upsize on the Mellow that would be enough area for the float you're looking for, and plenty of tail to keep things fast. Too little tail in deep snow, while still super floaty, will slow you down. 

Other options I'd look at are the Rossi Sashimi, Yes Hybrid, Rome Stalefish, Weston Japow or Backwoods.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Nivek said:


> You were talking about wanting more length so with an upsize on the Mellow that would be enough area for the float you're looking for, and plenty of tail to keep things fast. Too little tail in deep snow, while still super floaty, will slow you down.


That's so true. You can even slow down on a short tail just by leaning back and sinking it. 

In my experience, the shorter the board, the slower it will cruise in deep powder. Usually the deeper it gets, the longer the pow board I grab. I hadn't realized the tail length played a part in that too, but it makes sense.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nivek said:


> The Ravine Select is just a little more bomber. They basically took the Alek Ravine and made it a full model, with the new shape.


I was eyeing the Ravine Select because Rome Canada ran out of Speed Freaks. But I checked the website today and it looks like they got another shipment, because my sizes are back up.

So, for all-mountain in the vein of the Rome Blur, which would you choose, Ravine Select or Speed Freak?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The Speed Freak is the one that repalced the Blur in spirit, but I know that our rep was kinda meh about it honestly and a bigger fan of the Crewzer.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Nivek said:


> The Speed Freak is the one that repalced the Blur in spirit, but I know that our rep was kinda meh about it honestly and a bigger fan of the Crewzer.


Hmm, Rome's info on the website puts the Stale Crewzer more into the park end of things.


----------



## mnmwyo (Sep 7, 2019)

No one has mentioned the new Jones Storm Wolf. Volume shifted, swallow tail. Riding mine for the first time this weekend. Hope to find some pow stashes up at Whitefish to see how it floats. It should carve like a dream.


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

Nivek said:


> The Ravine Select is just a little more bomber. They basically took the Alek Ravine and made it a full model, with the new shape.
> Setback is a funny number, as no one distinguishes between setback on running length vs sidecut. There is plenty of nose to tail difference on the Camels to get the job done, plus 3BT adds float too.
> 
> Mind I asking what has you turned off to Burton and Arbor?
> ...


Good point, always assumed positive setback means the inserts and sidecut are set back together. I don't like riding from far behind the sidecut although I think I'm going to try moving all the way back on the orca and see how it feels.

Would just rather give my money to any company other than Burton. Rode some Arbor boards like 10 years ago and hated them, probably not fair to hold a grudge now. Just looked at the clovis, looks super similar to my saloman sickstick which is not doing it for me.

I pulled out my old 157 RCR pow/FR stick the other day which I used to love and it felt like an absolute dog after the orca. Snow was sticky and heavy and the board is more lively than damp, felt like I was getting bucked off and just submarined everywhere. Maybe I just want a bigger orca.

Any other good rocker dominant CRC boards with >10mm taper besides orca and swift?


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

NS Harpoon; @neni posted a review a few days ago.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

Since no-one mentioned Korua I'm doing that now... I ride the Pencil Plus. Only downside might be the top sheet being a bit sticky.

Then there are the Salomon HPS like the Takaharu Nakai... I would really like to try that one.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

BoardieK said:


> NS Harpoon; @neni posted a review a few days ago.


... of the women's Harpoon, tho. Can't speak of the men's version 😀

However, I can confirm that this volume shift thing works. I usually ride freeride boards in 156 length. My Harpoon is 148(!). A length, I usually would consider a toy for the bunny hill to exercise switch n butter. Would never have expected that a thingy that small could be so much fun in hip deep low angle pow, but it was.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Snowdaddy said:


> Since no-one mentioned Korua I'm doing that now... I ride the Pencil Plus. Only downside might be the top sheet being a bit sticky.
> 
> Then there are the Salomon HPS like the Takaharu Nakai... I would really like to try that one.


You ever try waxing the top sheet?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Ryley said:


> Would just rather give my money to any company other than Burton. Rode some Arbor boards like 10 years ago and hated them, probably not fair to hold a grudge now. Just looked at the clovis, looks super similar to my saloman sickstick which is not doing it for me.
> 
> I pulled out my old 157 RCR pow/FR stick the other day which I used to love and it felt like an absolute dog after the orca. Snow was sticky and heavy and the board is more lively than damp, felt like I was getting bucked off and just submarined everywhere. Maybe I just want a bigger Orca.


Yeah not really fair with Arbor, there shit is good. But I get it. There are some brands I just don’t like for no good reason. Clovis isn’t too dissimilar from the Sickstick, just better IMO. 

Still curious of the aversion to Burton, not entirely relevant based on what you’ve said to this point for you board search, I just honestly rarely hear valid reasons to hate Burton. Not saying you don’t have one, but I see most Burton hate come from misinformation than anything else. They don’t have a single board that lands in a category top 5 for me, so no fanboism here, but I have also owned and enjoyed a good number of their boards recentlyish.

I know you said maybe stay away from Snofisk due to conditions and their price, but the Deeps seems pretty on point for what you’re asking.

Not a lot of other RC pow decks out there as very few brands did it well. Most have dropped the profile and moved to more camber dominant options. The only other really good one I can think of is another Mervin, the Lost Round Nose.


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

WigMar said:


> You ever try waxing the top sheet?


The plus has a structured top sheet.


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

Snowdaddy said:


> Since no-one mentioned Korua I'm doing that now... I ride the Pencil Plus. Only downside might be the top sheet being a bit sticky.
> 
> Then there are the Salomon HPS like the Takaharu Nakai... I would really like to try that one.


Ya pencil shape looks ideal. Unfortunately I've already gotten one expensive ass board from Europe this season but I'm shortlisting that for sure



Nivek said:


> Yeah not really fair with Arbor, there shit is good. But I get it. There are some brands I just don’t like for no good reason. Clovis isn’t too dissimilar from the Sickstick, just better IMO.
> 
> Still curious of the aversion to Burton, not entirely relevant based on what you’ve said to this point for you board search, I just honestly rarely hear valid reasons to hate Burton. Not saying you don’t have one, but I see most Burton hate come from misinformation than anything else. They don’t have a single board that lands in a category top 5 for me, so no fanboism here, but I have also owned and enjoyed a good number of their boards recentlyish.
> 
> ...


I don't hate them, just getting disappointed. Kinda like you said, no decks are top 5 for you. Most of us pick up boards based on hype, measurements and reviews without the chance to demo and I can't remember the last time they put out a board that got any hype. I can think of tons of smaller brands I think are doing really cool innovative shit ie telos, endeavor, marhar, ride, amplid, bataleon, rome, jones, nidecker etc I'd rather give my money too. My hype-based dream quiver has no burtons in it. It's funny I've never once stepped on a burton board but throughout the years but I've used their other gear a ton and slowly everything is getting replaced by other companies I like better and usually a much better price. Wore AK outers since goretex soft shell, now flylow eVent. Wore their boots exclusively since the beginning but now ions QC is hit or miss and they're packing out and going soft in <40 days. Picked up thraxis this season, cheaper, lighter, stiffer, anecdotes suggest they last longer, so far I'm in love. Main binding is recent cartels right now but I want to try flow nx2s and katanas, based on hype and logic I'd be shocked if I didn't like one or both better. No disrespect to Jake, he did more for this sport than anyone, but in recent years they just seem to be the mega corporate snowboard brand overcharging for brand recognition.

The deeps looks sick, just watched Avran's vid on it. Length might be tough in the trees, orca is a perfect tree board but I still want the option. I think something like that would be next next powder board. I keep coming back to the swift 162, the dims and profile seem on the money


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Yeah not really fair with Arbor, there shit is good. But I get it. There are some brands I just don’t like for no good reason. Clovis isn’t too dissimilar from the Sickstick, just better IMO.
> 
> Still curious of the aversion to Burton, not entirely relevant based on what you’ve said to this point for you board search, I just honestly rarely hear valid reasons to hate Burton. Not saying you don’t have one, but I see most Burton hate come from misinformation than anything else. They don’t have a single board that lands in a category top 5 for me, so no fanboism here, but I have also owned and enjoyed a good number of their boards recentlyish.
> 
> ...


I've always been curious about the Burton boards and why they don't feature in the top 5 given as a brand they are one of the, if not the strongest brand around snowsports? Is it just that the brand covers all facets of snow equipment and it's more of a 'Jack of all trades and master of none' approach?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

It’s hard to say. There have been board that were on that list in the past. Barracuda with the old SRocker where it was basically Flying V without the front foot camber, Juice Wagon, Easy Livin FV, the flat Name Dropper, the cambered Fish, Supermodel, Root, Branch Manager, Speed Date, Cloudsplitter, Cheetah... I could probably come up with more. Really in the last 5ish years it’s been the BM, Kilroy Custom though the nose was too soft, Name Dropper, and Speed Date that would be on my list. None of which lasted for them. The Custom Camber is still very good, but it’s not much more than your average snowboard now, no flair. Which is needed in the industry, but there is nothing “fun” about selling or recommending a normal ass snowboard now.

As for paying for the name, honestly not really. I could explain in more detail but that’s timely. Honestly their prices for most things are pretty justified.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I wonder if Burton has a hard time keeping board designers. I know a couple who have branched off to design boards elsewhere. 

I also think they might do better if they offered less total boards, and really dialed in the boards they do offer. Their catalog is out of control. Guess they do have something for everyone at every price point though.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Their head of R&D has been there since the 70s


----------



## stinger96 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ryley said:


> Ya pencil shape looks ideal. Unfortunately I've already gotten one expensive ass board from Europe this season but I'm shortlisting that for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another board to consider would be the Rossignol Sashimi in a 156/160. It is now my favorite powder/tree board. Nivek's review led me to purchase my 156 and my wife has a 152 light on the way after riding mine last week.

I also have an Amplid Surfari 157 that is so smooth and great everywhere (better carver and crud buster), but does not have the quickness of the Sashimi in the trees. You mentioned the Swift 162--I rode a 157 last year and loved it. I was planning on getting the 162 for this year to have more EE (for carving without giving up too much in the trees with the CRC profile), but fell into the Surfari for a great deal and they are just too close spec-wise. 

I do sometimes miss the loose feel of the Swift with the Rocker between the bindings, especially in quick turns in chopped powder, however. I think the Amplid wins at high speeds on groomers and uneven snow with the Antiphase and 3D shaped curd buster nose.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Ryley said:


> Any other good rocker dominant CRC boards with >10mm taper besides orca and swift?


Moss has at least four of those, but mainly one for really deep snow. Saw you wanted something less expensive. When you say all day pow board I guess that means something you can ride all day and doesn’t feel like a chore outside powder. In my case that is boards that are about the same width as your average size board, just 10-15 cm longer, and not too stiff. There’s alot of small brands making these, but they are more expensive. Of the less expensive I guess you have Nitro Cannon, Pathron Missile and Korua Bulldozer. I bet you could find some cheap Jones Lone Wolf too. Stranda and Furberg has nice options with length. The Furberg Freeride and All Mtn are soft and easy to turn in pow and can still work inbounds, they feel like mostly rocker. Most of the Stranda boards work for both, but the Shorty and Tree Surfer are softest. I would prefer the Nallo as the powboat, but it’s a little longer and more effort outside pow. Borealis Leviathan maybe? Dupraz still works, it’s just not as groundbreaking now that everyone else caught up.


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

stinger96 said:


> Another board to consider would be the Rossignol Sashimi in a 156/160. It is now my favorite powder/tree board. Nivek's review led me to purchase my 156 and my wife has a 152 light on the way after riding mine last week.
> 
> I also have an Amplid Surfari 157 that is so smooth and great everywhere (better carver and crud buster), but does not have the quickness of the Sashimi in the trees. You mentioned the Swift 162--I rode a 157 last year and loved it. I was planning on getting the 162 for this year to have more EE (for carving without giving up too much in the trees with the CRC profile), but fell into the Surfari for a great deal and they are just too close spec-wise.
> 
> I do sometimes miss the loose feel of the Swift with the Rocker between the bindings, especially in quick turns in chopped powder, however. I think the Amplid wins at high speeds on groomers and uneven snow with the Antiphase and 3D shaped curd buster nose.


Dang price is right on that, last year is available all over for $300-330. 156 could be good, not entirely what I was looking for as far as shape but definitely an interesting board. 47mm taper... holy hell



Rip154 said:


> Moss has at least four of those, but mainly one for really deep snow. Saw you wanted something less expensive. When you say all day pow board I guess that means something you can ride all day and doesn’t feel like a chore outside powder. In my case that is boards that are about the same width as your average size board, just 10-15 cm longer, and not too stiff. There’s alot of small brands making these, but they are more expensive. Of the less expensive I guess you have Nitro Cannon, Pathron Missile and Korua Bulldozer. I bet you could find some cheap Jones Lone Wolf too. Stranda and Furberg has nice options with length. The Furberg Freeride and All Mtn are soft and easy to turn in pow and can still work inbounds, they feel like mostly rocker. Most of the Stranda boards work for both, but the Shorty and Tree Surfer are softest. I would prefer the Nallo as the powboat, but it’s a little longer and more effort outside pow. Borealis Leviathan maybe? Dupraz still works, it’s just not as groundbreaking now that everyone else caught up.


More like the other way around, a board for hitting pow all day. Ya lone wolf would be sick, watched my buddy demo one last year and it looked very fun. Not familiar with anything else you mentioned haha


----------



## stinger96 (Nov 28, 2010)

Ryley said:


> Dang price is right on that, last year is available all over for $300-330. 156 could be good, not entirely what I was looking for as far as shape but definitely an interesting board. 47mm taper... holy hell
> 
> 
> 
> More like the other way around, a board for hitting pow all day. Ya lone wolf would be sick, watched my buddy demo one last year and it looked very fun. Not familiar with anything else you mentioned haha


I got our two for less with a little shopping around...


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

mnmwyo said:


> No one has mentioned the new Jones Storm Wolf. Volume shifted, swallow tail. Riding mine for the first time this weekend. Hope to find some pow stashes up at Whitefish to see how it floats. It should carve like a dream.


So that's why you were selling the stealth!


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

You definitely want to try Korua Shapes boards.
I think Korua Dart 160 is what you're looking for. If you'll find anywhere Fanatic boards (Diamond, Extreme, Royalfish) - grab it. It feels the exact needs you were describing (Dart may be less predictable at high speed than Fanatic).


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Re Burton 

I guess I'm similar. Have a lot of their gear. Really haven't ever owned one if their boards though my gf bought one because of a graphic but loved the board too. 

I've heard that Burton can be a bit aggressive in how their products are stocked in store which can hurt some smaller shops. Don't know if it's true but thats what I've been told.


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

snow & pow adventures said:


> You definitely want to try Korua Shapes boards.
> I think Korua Dart 160 is what you're looking for. If you'll find anywhere Fanatic boards (Diamond, Extreme, Royalfish) - grab it. It feels the exact needs you were describing (Dart may be less predictable at high speed than Fanatic).


The Korua boards are definitely very interesting. Looking at the specs I think a 156 is more like it, their size progression is a pretty strange, the 278mm waist on the 160 sounds enormous. The 156 has more length, waist and nose width than the orca. Same with the pencil it seems not very available unfortunately.
Not seeing squat on fanatic, looks like a private label company that hasn't updated their website in a few years?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I think the DC HR also got pretty rave reviews. I think nivek had it in his top 5 powder boards.









DC HR Snowboard 2020


Read or share reviews of the DC HR Snowboard 2020 or shop similar Snowboards




www.evo.com


----------



## snow & pow adventures (Oct 28, 2020)

Ryley said:


> The Korua boards are definitely very interesting. Looking at the specs I think a 156 is more like it, their size progression is a pretty strange, the 278mm waist on the 160 sounds enormous. The 156 has more length, waist and nose width than the orca. Same with the pencil it seems not very available unfortunately.
> Not seeing squat on fanatic, looks like a private label company that hasn't updated their website in a few years?



Fanatic is a niche company, not sure about their current history, but you can find old models sometimes on ebay/fb groups. I bought one for 80$ and the second for 85$. One of my best boards lol for big mountains lol. Interesting fact - Korua founder Nicolas Wolken worked for Fanatic on one of their powder boards, and then left and started Korua.

As for Koruas, they are wide, but surprisingly changing edges isn't that difficult. I rode Orca and it's hard to compare Dart to Orca, orca is also nimble as hell, better for jumping, but doesn't give me THAT feeling when ripping through the pow, as Dart does. But I see why so many ppl like it - it's very easy to maneuver and control and floats very well. On piste carving is ok, but not even close to the filing Koruas are giving you.

I weigh 70kg and have 156 Dart , sometime I wish I had 160, 156 is way too nimble sometimes, this shape is just perfect for pow imho co length doesn't really matter in pow so much in this case.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Snoplanks Asym Fish. So much fun just about everywhere.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Powfinder Morris Signature


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

stinger96 said:


> I got our two for less with a little shopping around...


Picked the sashimi up from L9 for 300 (they have quite a stack of these). Price is right for the season, I'll be lucky if it's not core shot before Feb is over.

Not as "complementary" to the orca as I originally wanted but this board looks hilarious and will certainly have the additional float I'm looking for. Angry says it carves too... I have my doubts but will report back.

We were talking about setback... the claimed 0" setback is CLEARLY against the sidecut and not the nose/tail. Can we standardize what setback means already...


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

snow & pow adventures said:


> Fanatic is a niche company, not sure about their current history, but you can find old models sometimes on ebay/fb groups. I bought one for 80$ and the second for 85$. One of my best boards lol for big mountains lol. Interesting fact - Korua founder Nicolas Wolken worked for Fanatic on one of their powder boards, and then left and started Korua.
> 
> As for Koruas, they are wide, but surprisingly changing edges isn't that difficult. I rode Orca and it's hard to compare Dart to Orca, orca is also nimble as hell, better for jumping, but doesn't give me THAT feeling when ripping through the pow, as Dart does. But I see why so many ppl like it - it's very easy to maneuver and control and floats very well. On piste carving is ok, but not even close to the filing Koruas are giving you.
> 
> I weigh 70kg and have 156 Dart , sometime I wish I had 160, 156 is way too nimble sometimes, this shape is just perfect for pow imho co length doesn't really matter in pow so much in this case.


I get the "too nimble" feeling from the orca sometimes on big steep lines. As said above I got something to play with for now but korua is on my radar big time. A 278mm waist with size 8.5-9 boots seems pretty out there, the pencil plus might be more the ticket. I would just want to ride a waist that big before buying, I've ridden the 153 telos backslash with 272mm waist and it felt huge but the snow was some of the worst in my life (jackson hole after a brutal melt/freeze)


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

The sashimi is awesome. Definitely took a few turns to figure out carving with such a huge taper but it does indeed feel at home on edge. Hilarious amount of float. It's the softest board in the quiver but I got it on a 38 degree powder run and I felt like I had better control than I would have on the orca. Orca is now relegated to rock/tree/bush bulldozer. Thanks all for the suggestions


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Ryley said:


> The sashimi is awesome. Definitely took a few turns to figure out carving with such a huge taper but it does indeed feel at home on edge. Hilarious amount of float. It's the softest board in the quiver but I got it on a 38 degree powder run and I felt like I had better control than I would have on the orca. *Orca is now relegated to rock/tree/bush bulldozer.* Thanks all for the suggestions


Good god, imagine posting that in some of the facebook groups, you'd be run out of town


----------



## Ryley (Mar 7, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Good god, imagine posting that in some of the facebook groups, you'd be lynched


Haha a comment on its condition more than anything. Great fun board but I'd have grabbed the backslash 153 if I had it to do over, that's a 153 that actually rides big


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Don't sleep on stuff like the niche pyre as well. The mellow edge helps with getting to and from the stashes. 

Angry dug it in the review as well. I have one as a gift for my gfs dad and hoping he let's me try it out haha


----------



## Michael Rivera (Jan 24, 2019)

I picked up a ravine select this year and it’s become my daily driver... barely ride my other boards because it’s just such a fun board.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Ryley said:


> ....... I keep coming back to the swift 162, the dims and profile seem on the money


I have that board and love it. I disagree with the marketing for it, that it's great on groomer also (too much setback and taper for me) but that same quality makes it great in powder. I am 160 pounds and ride the 162. I've tried the 157 prior and likes it but opted for the longer length for max float and it delivers.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

Michael Rivera said:


> I picked up a ravine select this year and it’s become my daily driver... barely ride my other boards because it’s just such a fun board.


Can you compare it to the normal Ravine or any similar board that you've ridden? I'm looking for a new daily as well.


----------



## Michael Rivera (Jan 24, 2019)

dwdesign said:


> Can you compare it to the normal Ravine or any similar board that you've ridden? I'm looking for a new daily as well.


Its a tad stiffer, lighter, and supposedly has a better base. I wouldn't say its as stiff as an 8 like Rome rates it. but it definitely has directional flex. The nose is soft and playful and the tails is powerful. even thought its bit wider than my other boards if feels more nimble and responsive. The directional shape and beveled 3D nose really eases turn initiation. The only thing I wish is was it had the sintered sidewalls like my 2018 Rome national. I don't think Rome makes those strong sidewalls now that they moved production.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

I’ve had a couple of laps on the regular Ravine. Flexed the Select (I’ll ride it for sure). Feels really light, a touch stiffer than the regular Ravine. Still a playful flex for sure. No way 8/10.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just gotta consider it’s an 8/10 for a brand who’s design philosophy has seemingly always included the question “but can it jib?”.


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

@Michael Rivera and @Yeahti87 
Thanks for the Ravine Select info. If it's as soft in flex as a Rome Blur (I have the first year model) then I'm really interested.


----------



## Buzzdog (Jan 14, 2019)

I weigh 150 lbs and a archetype 158cm floats me in deep well. If you weigh more I’d go longer. I have an orca 150cm and I’d say surface area is close to the 158 archetype. So you probably need longer than 158. But dat swallow tail is magic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

For what the title says I ride either a Burton Landlord or an old school Burton Fish (the cambered ones).

So anything with similar specs should do the trick more or less.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I still  my archetype so much...I’m even debating buying another one  I am 140 and ride the 154 but a 158 could be sweet.

For powder days of a foot or less it’s a champ. I love how easy it is to flip the board around in the woods. I find it super nimble. 

On the deeper days I brought out my storm chaser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ryley said:


> Ya pencil shape looks ideal. Unfortunately I've already gotten one expensive ass board from Europe this season but I'm shortlisting that for sure
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right off the bat I thought not the 57 swift, you want the 62.
But I figured I'd read through the whole thing before I answered.
Now you've mentioned it, I'm still not through the whole post, but it was time I needed to chime in with that.
I'm the same stats as you, just 1 inch taller. 

The 62 is my favorite deck to ride when its deep. On paper I should be on ghe 57, but I chose the 62.
It floats better, handles groomers better, everything better imo.
You won't be disappointed. 

Haha kk I'm gonna finish reading now.


TT


----------

